# crystal lattice



## gelsan

La frase completa es :
There are two possible reasons why multiplet peaks may be observed in solid state nmr spectra, both due to effects of the crystal lattice.


----------



## Outsider

This is technical language. There are specific forums for questions about technical language, here. Let's hope the moderators move your topic there.


----------



## gelsan

Ok.
Thanks.
Please, Moderators, can tou move this question into the corresponding subforo?
Thanks


----------



## Philippa

gelsan said:
			
		

> La frase completa es :
> There are two possible reasons why multiplet peaks may be observed in solid state nmr spectra, both due to effects of the crystal lattice.



Hola gelsan
¿Es solamente la palabra 'lattice' que necesitas?
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Creo que es CRISTAL RETICULADO.
Espero sirva, chau.


----------



## gelsan

si Phillipa, solo esa palabra, pero daba la frase para tenerla en contexto.


----------



## Philippa

Quizá crystal lattice es red cristalina o estructura cristalina
Ve http://profesores.sanvalero.net/~w0548/minerales.html

o del diccionario técnico en recursos
Lattice, Cañizo, enlistonado, enrejado, entramado, retículo cristalino;
http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/L/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(L3).htm

Espero haberte ayudado un poco.

Philippa


----------



## mosfet

gelsan said:
			
		

> La frase completa es :
> There are two possible reasons why multiplet peaks may be observed in solid state nmr spectra, both due to effects of the crystal lattice.





Es una palabra, muy usada en el contexto de la fisica del estado solido, se refiere, red del cristalina


----------



## ashnecko

Yo tambien me tope con esa palabra en una traduccion que hice de un texto de electronica. Yo consulte a una persona experta en electronica y me dice que lattice es celosia, puesto que se refiere a un entramado. Tambien lo he escuchado como "latis". En mi traduccion opte por "celosia".


----------



## Cubanboy

Red cristalina.


----------

